# Downhiller in kassel



## mauergy (21. April 2013)

HALLO;
ich bin 13 Jahre alt und suche Downhiller im ungefähr selben Alter für
Herkules ( Downhillstrecke ) und evtl. auch mal zusammen Winterberg.
Wohnt den evtl. jemand in Kassel oder Umgebung, ich wohne in Zierenberg


----------



## downhillR (15. Mai 2013)

Tach, ich und 2 Freunde die auch fahren kommen aus der gegend um Großalmerode.
Herkules wollten wir eh schonmal fahren, aber leider kp wo das genau ist....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sebi2013 (9. Februar 2014)

Tach 
ich komme aus fürstenwald und bin 13 fahre alt und kann euch auch gerne die strecke zeigen 
meine videos wurden auch auf der strecke gedreht


----------



## Sebi2013 (9. Februar 2014)

Tach 
ich bin 13 jahre alt komme aus fürstenwald und kann euch gerne die strecke zeigen


----------



## Flamingonuss (2. März 2014)

Am Herkules gibt es viele Möglichkeiten, wenn aber alle den Weg fahren, die auch viele Wandernde nehmen, kanns sein, dass es in Zukunft noch viel mehr Ärger gibt. Gerade die Leute, die regelmäßig in der Gegend fahren haben ein Interesse an einer langfristigen Nutzung. Mehr Infos hier
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/tourentreff-raum-kassel-teil-2.490617/page-64
Und bei Fragen bitte einfach fragen


----------

